# LTVP for de facto partnes - complicated!



## OzExpatr

Hi everyone, I am in a tricky situation and I hope someone has some experience/info that I might use to solve my problem. 

My partner (M/35) and I (F/28) are both Italian citizens currently living in Australia (4+ years) and Permanent Residents of Australia (no Australian passport yet). 

We obtained PR in Australia together as we are in an officially recognised relationship, registered under the law of New South Wales. This equates us to legally married couples. We have a registration certificate from the Registry of Births, Deaths and Marriages of NSW. 

I have been offered a job in Singapore (7000/month) and we are keen to accept and go. The problem is that LTVP has the following requirements. From the Ministry of Manpower website:

Any one of the following:
1) Copy of the common-law marriage certificate. 
2) A letter from the embassy acknowledging that the work pass holder (WPH) and spouse are in a common-law relationship under the laws of their country.
3) An affidavit from the WPH declaring that the WPH and spouse are in a common-law relationship under the laws of their country. The affidavit must also be notarised in that same country.

Now, 1) We have it, as I explained in the initial paragraph.
2) This one is very tricky. Common Law couples are not recognised in our home country (Italy), therefore the Italian Embassy won't be able to provide us with such letter. But we are Permanent Residents of Australia (equal rights to citizens, expect for right to vote), and I was wondering if the Australian Embassy produces such letter, if it will be accepted by Singapore since we are Italian citizens. 
3) We could get this one, but I could only state that I am in a common-law relationship with my spouse under the laws of Australia, where we reside and where we are permanent residents. 

Does anyone have thoughts suggestions about all of this? I feel a bit hopeless at the moment. 

The only other option is to get him to come with me on a (hopefully) 90 days tourist visa and then leave together (but a work experience of 3 months is not really worth the hassle of moving our whole life overseas).


----------



## BBCWatcher

Well, there is another option: marriage. Would that work?


----------



## OzExpatr

Hi and thank for you reply. We do not want to get married "legally" just because of the visa and we do not feel we want anything different from what we have at the moment, so that is not an option. In addition, a marriage just before the application would obviously be seen as "fake" (that's how it is in Australia). 

I was hoping that the definition of "home country" could be flexible as we were born in Italy but are actually long term expats in Australia and permanent residents here.


----------



## BBCWatcher

Then your only option is to try. Then what happens (or not) happens.

Please note that an LTVP does not allow its holder to work in Singapore. A holder of a Dependant's Pass can work in Singapore if the Ministry of Manpower provides a Letter of Consent (LOC) upon the prospective employer's request.


----------



## mraices666

Hi,

My girlfriend and myself are both italians so we are in the same situation too. 

I know that you posted your question 6 years ago but did you have any luck trying to get the LTVP?

Thanks a lot!

Martin


----------

